# Honda HS724 replace spark plug wire?



## Taddison (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a HS724, it wouldn't start, had no spark , took it to a repair place they said they cut the spark plug wore and replied it. Started that day, next day it won't start, no spark at all..... Suggestions? Can I replace the spark plug wire?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Generally to replace the spark plug wire you must replace the whole coil or ignition module.


----------



## Taddison (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok, googled it, it doesn't look too hard to do,is it?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Not on newer engines. On older engines with points it used to require removal of the flywheel. New engines put it above the flywheel instead of behind.


----------



## Taddison (Dec 22, 2013)

Snowblower is about ten years old?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh yea, this is a Honda, it should be on the outside. The old points engines were phased out by 1980.


----------

